# Post here if you think Boromir and Haldir are great



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 16, 2004)

I think they are great despite the fact that they die. Haldir is the best fighting elf at Helm's Deep, he is the only one seen to be actually killing any Uruk-Hai (except Legolas) while Boromir is unstoppable i mean come on THREE arrows! almost four! If that isn't amazing i don't know what is.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 3, 2004)

Well in the book Haldir does not go to Helm's Deep to fight, nor do any elves at all. Nonetheless, I've always been a big fan of Haldir, although he doesn't have much of a role in the story; but hey, look at my username, he doesn't have a big role either. I've also been a big fan of Boromir, and I never really understoon why people could dislike him so much, he wasn't really a bad guy, and it wasn't his fault what he did, it was the ring's.


----------



## Arwen48 (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes Boromir was a brave and noble warrior, and happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, however, right from the first intervention of Boromir he seems to be drawn to the ring by some fate; it was he who had the vision about Isildur's bane and although Faramir wanted to go to seek the advice of Elrond, it was Boromir who went, against the wishes of his father.Was his part in the story already fated?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 27, 2004)

I've always liked Haldir, in FOTR and in the books. I was so disappointed when I went to see TTT and saw that they brought the elves to Helms Deep and actually had Haldir die! But it's not that bad, I guess.
As for Boromir. I have to say I didn't like him that much at all when I saw FOTR. But then I hadn't read the books. When I read them, I actually learned to like him. Now when I watch FOTR, I can get tears in my eyes when Boromir dies.


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 27, 2004)

Same for me- at first I didn't really like Boromir, but I came to realize that really he was very brave, he was just corrupted by the ring. Boromir's death does always bring a lump to my throat also.

As for Haldir, I've never really had any strong feelings for him one way or another.. it is sad in the movie though, when he comes to Helm's Deep and dies.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

The only reason why we see Haldir killing Uruk-Hai is because he is a central character...the other Elves killed Uruk-Hai too, it's just that the scenes were focused on Haldir.

Boromir was one of the most human characters in the book.


----------

